# Visa 489 Travel condition



## sylau90 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi there, I couldn't find any answer that is related to my situation, so I open a new thread.

Currently, I am holding visa 489 and have been living in designated area for 1 year, and now I am planning to travel back to my home country for 3 weeks due to Christmas holiday. Just want to confirm am I allow to do that and does my 1 year living in designated area still counts towards the visa 887 conditon:

2 years living in regional area and work 1 year full time?




Regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, you can travel while holding a 489 visa. When it is time to lodge your 887 visa, you look back in time to make sure that while holding your 489 you have lived 2 years and worked 1 year in a designated area. As long as you have, then you can apply for the 887. Any overseas holidays will not change that.


----------



## sylau90 (Dec 26, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, you can travel while holding a 489 visa. When it is time to lodge your 887 visa, you look back in time to make sure that while holding your 489 you have lived 2 years and worked 1 year in a designated area. As long as you have, then you can apply for the 887. Any overseas holidays will not change that.


Hi Maggie, thanks so much for your reply and clearing all my doubt. This issue has given me couple of sleepless nights, because I thought we have to live in the regional area for the whole 2 years without leaving the country at all.

So to put this in a simple term, if I go back to my country for 3 weeks, it means I have to stay in the regional area for an extra 3 weeks on top of my initial entry date.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sylau90 said:


> Hi Maggie, thanks so much for your reply and clearing all my doubt. This issue has given me couple of sleepless nights, because I thought we have to live in the regional area for the whole 2 years without leaving the country at all.
> 
> So to put this in a simple term, if I go back to my country for 3 weeks, it means I have to stay in the regional area for an extra 3 weeks on top of my initial entry date.


I don't believe the regulations are specific that you cannot leave the country, however it would be safest to delay applying for the 887 for an additional 3 weeks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sylau90 said:


> Hi Maggie, thanks so much for your reply and clearing all my doubt. This issue has given me couple of sleepless nights, because I thought we have to live in the regional area for the whole 2 years without leaving the country at all.
> 
> So to put this in a simple term, if I go back to my country for 3 weeks, it means I have to stay in the regional area for an extra 3 weeks on top of my initial entry date.


You are allowed to go away on holiday as long as you are maintaining a residence in the regional area while you are overseas. It's only if you decide to move overseas and then return that it becomes an issue. A 3 week holiday is not going to affect your PR visa application.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

As long as you are paying your home rent for those 3 weeks in Australia, it will not be a problem. They will see house rent receipt as proof of living in your designated area, which should be 24 months all together.


----------



## MacNguyen (Feb 27, 2019)

*visa 887 question*



ozbound12 said:


> You are allowed to go away on holiday as long as you are maintaining a residence in the regional area while you are overseas. It's only if you decide to move overseas and then return that it becomes an issue. A 3 week holiday is not going to affect your PR visa application.


I'm writing this to search for some advice from you about how to count 2 years of residency at the regional area.

Currently, I'm holding a visa 489 Regional Visa and very close to eligible for visa 887 application.
As I research online as I understand that: 
Every year there are 4 weeks of annual holiday leave (travel overseas) and they don't need to be subtracted when counting 2 years of residency.
The period of time, while I live in Regional area, with Bridging visa 489 still able to be the count of residency.

My question is:

Those my points above is correct?

My case:
I did travel overseas 3 months ( at one shot) while I'm living in the Regional area, Thus, do i need to extend my stay extra 1 month rather than 3 months to be able to apply Visa 887? (because in 2 years stay with 8 weeks holiday leave in total)

Please advise me how long do I need to be wait is correct?


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi I visited India for 6 weeks during my 2 years stay requirement. My two years just completed this week. Do I need to wait 6 weeks more to apply 887 visa OR I am eligible now to file PR?

2nd question I don’t have any residency proof for initial couple of months of my arrival in Australia . Means I have residence proof for 22 months which include utilities bills/ lease agreement etc. will it effect if I apply PR with these proof only ? 

Any guidance will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

My profession, consulting, requires weekly travel to client locations. It seems with these conditions I should NOT lodge my Visa Application for SA 489

My deadline is Oct 30, please let me know if these concerns are for real. In my case, I may travel within Australia for 2-3 days per week average while my family stays in Adelaide. Best case it might be 1 night/ 2 days a week average.


----------

